# What does anyone think of this diet



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Breakfast: 6.15am

6slices of bacon (only the round bits)

2 large bagels

3g fish oil

1g cod liver oil

Break: 9.30am

1scoop whey 1/2 scoop casein

1tbsp peanut butter

4g fish oil

Dinner: 1.00pm

Chicken

Veg

1tbsp peanut butter

4g fish oils

1g cod liver oil

Tea: 3.45/4.15pm

Turkey mince

2large sweet potatos

4g fish oils

Pre work out: 6.30pm

1scoop whey

1scoop wms

Train around 7/7.30pm

Post work out: 8.15pm

1scoop whey 1 scoop casein

3scoops wms


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

You need another meal postworkout, thats the most important time.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

A might be able to have another lot of turkey mince and sweet potato


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

you trying to turn into a fish with all that oil?


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

too many supps not enough real food!!!!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Any advice then but I work long hours and only get 10mins in mo n 30 for dinner, aren't fish oils good I read if your in a higher body fat % have 12-15g a day if lower have 8-11


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

gashead88 said:


> too many supps not enough real food!!!!


Supps are "real" food mate


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Any advice then but I work long hours and only get 10mins in mo n 30 for dinner, aren't fish oils good I read if your in a higher body fat % have 12-15g a day if lower have 8-11


Fish oil is good, just messing about. Get them from ebay if you are not already. Buy 1000 at a time for £20.00


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

A got my last 1s off iron science any advice on the diet or can any point me in the right direction to gaining mass but am sure the diet I want is a tkd or near that


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Food choices look ok. Agree with needing something else postworkout though. Have you worked out if this diet hits your cals and macros? Without knowing that it's hard to say if it's any good or not.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

That's what I'm struggling on a want to increase my lbm bt I'm not actually that bothered about fat gain I'd rather just keep how I am until cutting next year, has anyone used carbs just pre/pwo and gained? But what will the macro split?if that's the right saying,

I'm 178lb natty if that helps


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andymc88:2621487 said:


> That's what I'm struggling on a want to increase my lbm bt I'm not actually that bothered about fat gain I'd rather just keep how I am until cutting next year, has anyone used carbs just pre/pwo and gained? But what will the macro split?if that's the right saying,
> 
> I'm 178lb natty if that helps


Carbs pre and post is fine so long as you have adequate kcals from pros and fats to gain


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

So if I have say 75g pre work out n 100g post and rest of my meals pro/fat that'll be fine I'm just trying to find a example of a decent diet like that


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

Breda said:


> Supps are "real" food mate


yeah know wat ya sayin but i jus prefer to scram down a chicken breast than drink a shake


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You need to eat more calories than you burn off each day to gain. Therefore you need to work out (even roughy) what your maintenance level is and then add 350-500 a day to that. A good macro split is 50% protein, 30% carbs and 20% fats but of course you can change this to suit lower carb etc.

Pro and carb are 4 cals per gram and fat is 9g per gram.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats the part am struggling with what macros to choose


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well protein should be at least 40% IMO if you are wanting to build

Some good muscle but ideally 50%. The others really depend on what works for you. Diet plans are nor set in stone. Try one and adapt it to suit your goals and what works.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Think am goin to try the higher protein with carbs maybe breakfast pre post work out and pro/fat meals hoping to loose fat but gain lean mass


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I like dailyburn site, its free and works out your macro's, you an put in everything you eat, it will find protein powder from any company, everything. Charts out all %. Even has a phone app. Brill site


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> Thats the part am struggling with what macros to choose


you could try 40/30/30 P/C/F


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Not to discredit anybody's advice cos you ain't wrong but op don't worry about your fcukin macros... Eat well balanced meals, drink your shakes for extra protein and lift some heavy weights... If you are consuming sufficient calories you will grow.

If you are adding too much fat, drop back on the carbs, if you are not gaining increase overall calories.... Don't make it more complicated than it needs to be


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I a think a that's what I've been doing for a wile I just want to get a solid foundation because my diet is the only thing a can really think that's stoppin me growin wey that and my hormone level, I do lift heavy I wouldn't say I was strong but not the strongest

Bench 110kg x 5 reps

Deadlift 155kg x 4 reps

Squat 150kg x 4 reps


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mate of you're eatin the same thing day in day out, you know how much you are consuming so the numbers become irrelevant at this point. If you are not adding any size its either your diet, your training or both... You think its diet... Kool!

Now as you are eating x amount and making no gains adding more kcals to your diet is all you need to do, It's not rocket science bro

Make all your meals slightly bigger so at the end of the day you've spread 500 calories across all meals job done


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Been trying to bulk with timed carbs basically carbs for 2/3 meals a day rest pro/fat, but what are people thoughts on bulking like this? Should I be on a high carb diet or stick it out longer I no im holding less water bt what's everyone's opinion on the best way to bulk?

Btw I'm not on the diet a rote on my op


----------

